# Comment récupérer mon site sur iweb ?



## alexandrerouge (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, bonsoir.
J'ai crée un site sur iweb9 il y a quelques mois.
L'intégralité des pages de mon site sont construites sur iweb (www.alexandrerouge.com)
Depuis, j'ai formaté mon disque dur et bien entendu, quand j'ai ouvert Iweb, il n'y avait plus rien ! Plus de page, plus de site.
(J'avais pris soin avant le formatage de sauvegarder les pages de mon site sur une clé USB).
Je pensais donc pouvoir importer les pages de mon site sur iweb, mais je ne trouve pas de commande me permettant de le faire.
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment je peux ré-intégrer les pages de mon site sur iWeb ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## koeklin (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Alexandre

Aiiiiieee!!!
Les données des sites iweb sont stockés dans  le fichier domain.sites2
Par défaut celui ci est situé dans la bibliothèque (mais on peut déplacer ce fichier ailleurs)
Petite maison > bibliothèque > Application Support > iWeb > fichier domain.sites2

Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde de ce fichier avant formatage, tu as probablement  tout perdu et tu devras tout recommencer.

http://iweb.debutersurmac.com/siteiweb/Blog/Entrees/2009/3/12_Le_fichier_domain.html


----------



## alexandrerouge (13 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
En effet, je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde de ce fichier !


----------



## sylvaint (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

je profite de ce post j'ai bien tout lu mais j'ai peur de faire une boulette

j'ai commencé un site, j'en suis juste au page avec insertion de photo, sur mon Macboock.

si je veut continuer a travailler sur Imac dois je copier la petite maison  et le mettre sur Imac ?

Merci 

Sylvain


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2011)

sylvaint a dit:


> dois je copier la petite maison  et le mettre sur Imac ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> Sylvain



Non pas la "petite Maison" juste le fichier qu'indique Koeklin.


----------



## JC484 (17 Janvier 2011)

ok mais ou devons nous le mettre? mon MBA et son iWeb sont vierges (achete ce jour)... de plus j ai mon idisk, peut on le recuper directement de idisk? 
merci


----------



## Madeline (18 Janvier 2011)

*Un peu de lecture* concernant le fonctionnement du fichier domain et sa sauvegarde si importante


----------



## mister zebra (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je viens de faire une réinstalle toute propre de Lion avec RAZ de mon DD.
J ai sous la main le fameux fichier domaine.sites2 mais rien a faire... j ai beau essayer de le lancer, ça m ouvre Iweb mais ne m importe pas mon site...
Quelqu un aurait il une idée ?

Le zebre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------

je me reponds a moi meme !

ça pourra toujours servir.
sous lion :
Finder / aller ( en appuyant sur option)
ça fait apparaitre la bibliothèque
de la on peut aller a applications support / i web
et remplacer le fichier qui existe par celui qu on veut voir apparaitre !

tadaaa !


----------



## Lebossflo (20 Novembre 2011)

J'ai pas le dossier iWeb dans bibliothèque > Application Support...

Trouvé, il faut faire exactement:
Finder>Allez au dossier> et tapé: "~/Library/Application Support/iWeb"


----------



## minimat (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai une question un peu similaire.
J'avais fait un site iWeb il y a deux ou trois ans, hébergé chez free. Ca devait être sous Snow Leopard.
Là je suis sous Mountain Lion, et je voulais effacer le site. Est-il possible de le "recharger" en le reconfigurant sur iWeb (ce que je n'arrive pas à faire pour le moment), ou est-ce que j'essaye de passer par free (mais je ne sais pas comment faire non plus)?


----------



## edd72 (6 Septembre 2012)

En te connectant à ton espace FTP chez free, tu peux supprimer ton site.

utilise un client FTP (genre Filezilla)
FTP: ftpperso.free.fr
USER: <nomdusitedansladresse>
MDP: <tonmdpassociéausite>


----------



## minimat (6 Septembre 2012)

Ha oui je n'y pensais plus (toujours à économiser le nombre d'app installées, on a envie qu'elles fassent tout...)
Merci!


----------



## nachicha (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je réalise un site depuis plusieurs années via Iweb et en installant ce iweb sur mon nouvel ordi MacbookPro OS 10.7, je n'arrive pas à importer dans ce iweb vierge mon fichier "domain" que j'ai renommé "Website complet" (lors de la sauvegarde) et déplacé sur le bureau. 
J'ai lu tous vos conseils sur les forums mais je sèche !

- Mon serveur FTP via Filezilla reconnait bien le domaine et l'endroit où loge le fichier de toutes les données du site.
- "Les réglages de publication" de iweb  sont bien configurés : "publier sur dossier local" avec l'emplacement du fichier.

Lorsque je crée une page par exemple dans mon *iweb vierge*, il le répertorie au bon endroit dans le dossier (mais en inventant un nouveau document dans le fichier initial).

Mon problème donc est celui-ci : 
*comment importer toutes mes anciennes pages web de ce fichier complet dans ce nouvel iweb ? 
*je désespère !
Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourront m'éclairer.

Nacho


----------

